# Woohoo Barn Kitties Fixed!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The other day a young lady called us who volunteers at a free spay/neuter clinic. I had put a "free barn kitties" add up at the feed store.
I didnt know we had any of those around here & cant afford vet fees right now.
First a woman picked up a kitten & tried to give me a $20 bill. I refused but hubby took it somewhat reluctantly.
Yesterday the young lady came out with traps. We managed to catch a half doz, a tame mama & her three 8 week olds, then 2 ferals.
When young lady brought back the fixees I sez to the Mr "God gave us this 20 for a reason." So I was blessed to hand it over.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: That is great how things work out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat .... congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a great story :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This am I gave momma & her 3 some raw liver. It was so cool how she waited for her young uns to have their fill before she dove in.


----------

